# Best place for electronic components in Ottawa?



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The cable in my amp's footswitch died, and I figured since I have to tear it apart to replace it anyway I may as well install a jack and move to a removable cord. Now I just need to find out where to buy the trs jack to do it. So, where should I go and is there anything special I should look for? (I'm assuming a 1/4" stereo jack is a 1/4" stereo jack but what do I know, I'm new at this stuff :smile

Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a wad of TRS jacks to spare, and am happy to spot you one. Drop me a PM. I'm out near IKEA.

In response to the thread header, though, while not necessarily the "best" place in Ottawa, the nearest place to you would be Reset Electronics. They are right near IKEA, about 200 yards past where the Ottawa Citizen offices are located. Not rock bottom prices, but generally better than what Radio Shack used to be.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

PM sent, thanks Mark!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Active out on Carling is pretty good too


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Active moved a month or so ago, its down on Merivale just south of Baseline now. In the plaza where Food Basics is. That's usually where I go, too.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------

